# Five Pawns Mixology.



## TylerD (8/3/14)

*Fith Rank round 1.*
My first impressions is lime and musky/mint. They say there is Horehound herb in the mix. I wen't and read about it because I do not really know this herb.
It is a musky mint flavour and it shines with the lime in the juice.
Fresh pallet cleansing juice.
Vanilla taste right at the end.
Not a sweet juice, but with the lime it adds a bit of a twang.
I don't know Horehound as I said. There might be a taste in it that is a champagne taste. Maybe a mix of musk and lime that createds the champagne taste.
Definately there on initial exhale.
Leaves a fresh taste in the end.

*Edit:* Awesome vape with Whiskey. 
Although it is 6mg nic, it still has a nice and mellow TH.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (8/3/14)

I will be doing all the reviews with Spongebob. Coil at 0.7 ohm.
I will also do a review on all the juices after that with my Kayfun lite set at +-1.5 ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Super @TylerD

Take your time... 
enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (8/3/14)

I will @Silver . This review will be a very long review. I will probably add to the original as I go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/14)

Thanks, @TylerD. Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## TylerD (8/3/14)

*Fith rank round 2.*
Alot like round 1 with Spongebob. Now in Kayfun 1.5 ohm.
The vanilla shines through alot more and the lime/mint is a bit more dampened. Nice all round vape.

In both instances the vapour production is very good.


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

How's the 6mg doing?

Throat hit wise?


----------



## TylerD (8/3/14)

O yes, and get yourself a Reo ASAP!!!


----------



## TylerD (8/3/14)

Silver said:


> How's the 6mg doing?
> 
> Throat hit wise?


It is very mellow, but for testing it is perfect! I can vape the crap out of my devices without doing a Silver on the couch.????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Learnt about Vapour Mountain becoming a REO reseller.
So this may happen sooner than I had planned

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (8/3/14)

This juice really shines more at lower ohms.


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Ok thats great @TylerD - you can vape as much as you like. 
Useful when tasting I suppose.

But it's nice knowing you have a loaded tank in your hand 
And are minutes away from the couch - then pull back....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (8/3/14)

TylerD said:


> It is very mellow, but for testing it is perfect! I can vape the crap out of my devices without _*doing a Silver on the couch.*_????


rofl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

*Lucena round 1*
Love this juice. It is like spiced rum pastry flavor. Not a strong rum flavor. More like a rum and raisin that is spiced a bit. The TH on this juice is really good for 6mg. 
I get a gambit type vape without the apple but with spiced rum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (9/3/14)

TylerD said:


> *Lucena round 1*
> Love this juice. It is like spiced rum pastry flavor. Not a strong rum flavor. More like a rum and raisin that is spiced a bit. The TH on this juice is really good for 6mg.
> I get a gambit type vape without the apple but with spiced rum.


that sounds like a juice for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

Busy with Castle long.......OMW! For a 6mg juice this juice kicks like a donkey!...without the Silver couch effect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

*Perpetual check round 1*
Okidoki, this should have happened some time or another.
What I get from this juice is cinnamon. Not a fireball kind of cinnamon, but a cinnabon kind of cinnamon without the sweetness. A kind of a syrup cinnamon without sweetness. 
TH is very low. Apparently there is a lot more ingredients in it, but I think the cinnamon kills all other flavors.
Will try it on the Kayfun 1.5 ohm later and see if it shines a bit more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

I hate cinnamon more than life itself!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I hate cinnamon more than life itself!


Really not a big cinnamon guy myself Rob. Weren't too fond of this juice. Will still give it a go in the Kayfun and see how it goes.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Really not a big cinnamon guy myself Rob. Weren't too fond of this juice. Will still give it a go in the Kayfun and see how it goes.



When I started down this route I kinda liked just about everything in it's own way... but now a month on I find I'm getting more circumspect about the flavours... maybe my taste buds are recovering since giving up stinkies or my palate is "feeling" the vape better or both.


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> When I started down this route I kinda liked just about everything in it's own way... but now a month on I find I'm getting more circumspect about the flavours... maybe my taste buds are recovering since giving up stinkies or my palate is "feeling" the vape better or both.


I agree completely. This is the first time I can say that I can give my honest review on juices. Before this my sense of smell and taste were not much to write home about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

With all this e-juice tasting we will all be able to choose the best cultivars and "mix" excellent wine within no time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> When I started down this route I kinda liked just about everything in it's own way... but now a month on I find I'm getting more circumspect about the flavours... maybe my taste buds are recovering since giving up stinkies or my palate is "feeling" the vape better or both.


Oh, absolutely. My taste buds took me on a roller coaster ride. You will find what you love now, you might not like at all later on. So, do not stash up too deeply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

@TylerD, loving your round 1 impressions!! Thanks - you making me drool...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Maybe I should give my friend at Gilga a call and join him with his next cultivar mixing without getting so drunk as the last time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Oh, absolutely. My taste buds took me on a roller coaster ride. You will find what you love now, you might not like at all later on. So, do not stash up too deeply.



Roger that! And welcome back to having an avatar... but it's not quite the same as the badge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/3/14)

So, with my cute little Dingo @TylerD sent me a few mls of each of the Mixology edition juices by 5Pawns. Thank you, Sir. Here then goes my review of the first of these.

*Company:* Five Pawns
*Product Name:* Sixty-Four
*Product Image:*




??
*Reviewer: *@Matthee

*Mod:* K100 mechanical mod
*Watts:* 35 W

*Atomiser: *Igo-L dripper
*Coil Resistance:* 0.5 ohms
*Wicking Material:* Cotton

*Strength:* 6 mg
*Price:* Around R350 for 30 ml. Thus, about R11.66 per ml. An expensive juice.
*Website:* https://fivepawns.com/shop/sixty-four/

*Website blurb:*



??

*Reviewer Notes:*



??

*Score out of 10: *9 On the denizenx system: 5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

*Will you buy this again:* Without a doubt

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Matthee said:


> *Company:* Five Pawns
> *Product Name:* Sixty-Four



Ooooo that sounds like something I would enjoy... Grapefruit rocks! I will get a bottle when they finally get into stock! Thanks @Matthee!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

That sounds drooling delicious @Matthee - another one for Juice Pairing perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

Super review @Matthee

Thanks - I like the way you did it over an evening and the next morning.
Wow, 35 Watts must be something indeed!
Probably what you need I suppose to get the most out of the 6mg?

Definitely one I would like to try, thanks @Matthee for sharing your views


----------



## Andre (30/3/14)

Silver said:


> Super review @Matthee
> 
> Thanks - I like the way you did it over an evening and the next morning.
> Wow, 35 Watts must be something indeed!
> ...


Yip, the 6 mg was why I went low ohms. Actually tasted this over a full day and the next morning - slowly learning from you about reviewing a juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

*Company:* Five Pawns
*Product Name:* Fifth Rank
*Product Image:




Reviewer: *@Matthee

*Mod: *K100 mechanical mod
*Watts: *35 W

*Atomiser: *Igo-L dripper
*Coil Resistance: 0.5 ohms
Wicking Material: *Cotton

*Strength: *6 mg
*Price: *Around R350 for 30 ml. Thus, about R11.66 per ml. An expensive juice.
*Website: *https://fivepawns.com/shop/fifth-rank/

*Website blurb:





Reviewer Notes:





Score out of 10: *8 On the denizenx system: 4) nomnomnom : very nom

*Will you buy this again: *Maybe, need to spend more time with the juice. Less of a "refreshing" factor than Sixty-Four for me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Superb @Matthee !

Your descriptions are brilliant. And I know how challenging the Five Pawns juices can be to describe. 

Thanks for the reference


----------



## Zodiac (13/4/14)

Excellent reviews @Matthee, and here you had us thinking that your taste buds are shot  Very well done indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Agreed with @Zodiac - those taste buds of yours are still firing on all cylinders @Matthee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/14)

Silver said:


> Your descriptions are brilliant. And I know how challenging the Five Pawns juices can be to describe.



I've tried two of them and I can give you one simple word to describe them both!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

*Company:* Five Pawns
*Product Name:* Castle Long
*Product Image: *You all know how these look like by now
*Reviewer: *@Matthee

*Mod: *K100 mechanical mod / Launcher V2
*Watts: *35 W / 29 W

*Atomiser: *Igo-L dripper / Aqua RTA
*Coil Resistance: *0.5 ohms / 0.6 ohms
*Wicking Material: *Cotton / Ekowool

*Strength: *6 mg
*Price: *Around R350 for 30 ml. Thus, about R11.66 per ml. An expensive juice.
*Website: *https://fivepawns.com/shop/castle-long/
*Website blurb:*





*Reviewer Notes:*
Tasted this juice over a period of 2 days. Description wise the website blurb is very accurate imo - I tasted all the flavours mentioned, the roasted almond least of all. The Bourbon aroma is most intense giving a tasty, full mouth feel. Throat hit on this one is light to medium for me. Good vapour production. Sweet, but not overly sweet - perfectly integrated flavours. Five Prawns really know what they are doing.

If Bourbon is your thing, this juice is for you.

*Score out of 10: *8 On the denizenx system: 4) nomnomnom : very nom

*Will you buy this again: *No, an excellent juice, but not to my personal taste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> *Company:* Five Pawns
> *Product Name:* Castle Long
> *Product Image: *You all know how these look like by now
> *Reviewer: *@Matthee
> ...



Castle Long is my absolute Favourite of the Mixology range! I think its just devine  Spot on review @Matthee


----------



## Tom (9/5/14)

Matthee said:


> *Company:* Five Pawns
> *Product Name:* Castle Long
> 
> 
> ...



I just had my first session with the Castle Long. 

My first impression (that was before I read your review @Matthee ).....different! Thats how subjective taste is.

I tasted mainly the roasted almond and a bit of coconut on the exhale. very much nutty this is. very pleasant. 
But... I was really looking forward to the Bourbon flavour in it, and have not tasted it at all. Maybe it will still come thru after I vape this more. If it does I will comment on it. Maybe I cannot taste it because I had a really good Whiskey juice the other day, which was quite authentic. It even had the alcoholic flavour. So, the benchmark for Bourbon / Whiskey may be different now. 

But I also always enjoyed roasted almonds, the ones you can get at fun fairs here. And that is where this juice is coming close. Not an ADV probably, might be too rich for that. But, hey....5P is a treat anyway.

Which one is more prefered by me...Gambit or Castle Long? It is Gambit still. That nice Apple Pie flavour is just so nice.

Lets see if my mind changes after vaping Castle Long this weekend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (9/5/14)

hmm...not too sure if the Castle Long is what I expected. Its too rich, too nutty so far. I definitely enjoyed Gambit from the first vape...this one still has to grow on me. Lets see if it will.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/5/14)

Tom said:


> I just had my first session with the Castle Long.
> 
> My first impression (that was before I read your review @Matthee ).....different! Thats how subjective taste is.
> 
> ...



What setup do you have this in? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (10/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> What setup do you have this in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Vanilla and Origen V2, dual coil @0.6 ohm

Do u suggest a different setup for it to become better? So far its ok...no ADV and would also not order again.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/5/14)

Tom said:


> Vanilla and Origen V2, dual coil @0.6 ohm
> 
> Do u suggest a different setup for it to become better? So far its ok...no ADV and would also not order again.


Nope, that's pretty much how I would do it. Five pawns usually shines higher. You try tone it down a bit? Kayfun or something similar for a mouth hit and not a lung hit? My drippers I inhale dirrectly but it's a way different taste experience than my tank setups. I like complex stuff in the Kayfun, and simpler flavors in a dripper. For example, I'd stick a watermelon or mint in a dripper. It's simple. Something I want to taste I'd stick in a tank.


----------



## johan (10/5/14)

I agree, the lowest I can go with any of the Five Pawns is 0.7 Ohms, the sweet spot for me personally with them are about 1.2 Ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (10/5/14)

I love Gambit at low ohms dripped. But I will give Castle Long a try in the Kayfun as well


----------



## Silver (10/5/14)

@Tom, maybe try it in a recoiled EVOD1 in the back of your drawer 
he he

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom (10/5/14)

so...different setup: Kayfun with the SVD, the reason for the SVD is that the Kayfun is my travelling device in that combination and is coiled at 1.6 ohm. That would be too little wattage on the mech mods.

It makes a difference. On first impression it is better, it is not that rich anymore...u know, when the nutty flavour gets too much. Still not tasting the Bourbon. Will feedback later. Taking it out now, need to go shopping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

For me Absolute Pin and Queenside was ok, until I tried them on dual coils at 0.6 ohms in the Aqua, then they became divine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/5/14)

My kayfun is never higher than 0.6 which is also my preference for a tank so we have something in common there. I like it hot!

I run drippers on 0.4 duals.
But there's a definite taste variation on how you inhale the two.
Kayfuns you taste in and out as you draw and keep the vapor in your mouth. So you get something on the inhale and the exhale which is sometimes the best way to taste the different layers. With a dripper I suck it straight on in and only get the flavor on the exhale. I really do enjoy both vapes and I'm a bit of a cloud chaser too so both have their place. I just wouldn't go too complex in a dripper with wide open dual 2mm airholes. You're not going to taste a thing until you exhale.

But these are just my personal experiences. Of course it may vary for others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (10/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> My kayfun is never higher than 0.6 which is also my preference for a tank so we have something in common there. I like it hot!
> 
> I run drippers on 0.4 duals.
> But there's a definite taste variation on how you inhale the two.
> ...


i might recoil the Kayfun tomorrow. but then i have no more atty for the SVD. maybe its time for the back of my drawer


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

Tom said:


> i might recoil the Kayfun tomorrow. but then i have no more atty for the SVD. maybe its time for the back of my drawer


Try it on the Aqua Tom. At around 0.6


----------



## Tom (10/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Try it on the Aqua Tom. At around 0.6


jip...maybe the way to go. it is anyway at 0.6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (22/5/14)

so... final verdict after using Castle Long for about 10 days now. Been using it all week in the Kayfun, at 1.6 ohms on the SVD. Played around with different wattage settings.

It definitely grew on me. I found it quite good at 11-12 W. Enjoying the roasted almond flavour....but! It never developed that Bourbon flavour I was so looking forward to. Its predominantely roasted almond.

I would order it again, some time. For now I will move on....expecting Queenside to arrive on Saturday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

Queenside is my absolute favourite in the signature series


----------



## Tom (22/5/14)

johan said:


> Queenside is my absolute favourite in the signature series


looking forward to it!


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

If you like a mild marmelade, you will love it.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/5/14)

I think there a truth though in your finding. Great liquids like these can be pushed and shoved in any direction. I have the greatest respect for what these guys are doing. Whether you like it mild or push as much wattage through them as you possibly can, they hold up. Any great liquid is made by someone who takes these things into account. When I was first introduced to Five Pawns it looked like they we're running genesis atties, so I'd presume they actually used these setups for testing too.

The flavor pop you get from running a juice over a sub ohm coil can just never be compared to anything else.
Thanks for reporting all your findings! I've been meaning to ask if you have Castle Long or Castle Long Reserve?
If it's Castle Long, I've read that Bourbon is very faint. I have never tried Castle Long. The unmistakable though in Castle Long Reserve, but that stuff comes at a very steep price. $ 37.50 I think I paid for one bottle.

It makes for very fine vaping on very special occasions.


----------



## Tom (22/5/14)

I just got the "normal" CL....I would also buy the Reserve if I could get hold of it here. Especially if the Bourbon would come out of hiding  
Just as you said....fine vape for special occasions. Thats why I am not shy on forking out 28 Euros for the 5P from a local supplier. After all I would spend +50 Euros/week on smokes if I would still smoke....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/14)

Thanks @Tom and @RevnLucky7 
Most interesting. 

When I first reviewed the 5 Pawns way back on my little mPT2 stock setups I was totally amazed by them. So smooth and such good flavour. Within a few minutes I could tell these juices were special. To be fair, i had not vaped any other premium juices, but compared to the usual juices i had vaped it was night and day difference. 

On the IGO-L dripper at about 15 Watts they are even better. 

@Tom, i was thinking that with the cost of cigarettes so high in Europe, (is it now EUR5 per pack?) it makes it more justifiable to spend a higher amount on ejuice. Here in SA its still about R30 per box, so with shipping costs filtered in, these premium juices appear more expensive for us compared to cigarettes. Just saying because its interesting....


----------



## Tom (23/5/14)

Silver said:


> @Tom, i was thinking that with the cost of cigarettes so high in Europe, (is it now EUR5 per pack?) it makes it more justifiable to spend a higher amount on ejuice. Here in SA its still about R30 per box, so with shipping costs filtered in, these premium juices appear more expensive for us compared to cigarettes. Just saying because its interesting....


absolutely. I am aiming to spend no more on gear and juices as I would have spent on stinkies. So, that works out nicely here, as I would have spent something like 200 Euros/month here. I can use something like 100 Euros for premium juice and still have another 100 Euros for gear. So, that would buy me 4x 30ml of 5Pawns or Bobas. For other US juices it would be like up to 6 30ml bottles (i.e. Captivape). I normally need 30-40ml of juice per week.

If I would plan that out in SA it would be considerably less....as stinkies are still very cheap in SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/5/14)

I really don't mind spending more than I would've on tobacco - I justify it as preventative medical care.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (23/5/14)

johan said:


> I really don't mind spending more than I would've on tobacco - I justify it as preventative medical care.



Hahaha, and just like any other medical care, it's not easy on the wallet. But also, you can't put a price on your health now can you. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

Agreed on the preventative medical care comment @johan
That is totally true 
- or at least a way to make us feel a bit better about our vape spend


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

Silver said:


> Agreed on the preventative medical care comment @johan
> That is totally true
> - or at least a way to make us feel a bit better about our vape spend



I don't have any regrets on vape spend - nothing ended up in ash yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (26/5/14)

johan said:


> I don't have any regrets on vape spend - nothing ended up in ash yet


Nope. I also have no regrets on spending. Its pure enjoyment. Its the same for a passionate cigar smoker. Just the vape is healthier. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (26/5/14)

Picked up a bottle of Grandmaster today. 

Currently have my aero tank filled with it. 
Vaping at 9.5w absolute bliss. 
I can now see why the asking price. This stuff is sublime! 

Can't wait for my Vamo to arrive so I can use the dripper on it at 15w.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

